# Metro Detroit Weather



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Just thought I would start a new thread for the metro detroit area: Areas covered us 23 to I-75 / I-94 to M-59.

The S.E. thread is to broad of an area this covers these areas.


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

1-2" on monday morning????? I think .5 inch maybe lake effect could change it? Thoughts


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

We finally got a snowfall coming, at 11 am we have a good dusting already. Come on snow. us 23 and 96 has snow coming down.


----------

